# Solved: Low CPU Maximum Frequency



## Nathan2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

Been having some issues with the Acer recently, it runs slooooow as a Lethargic snail. It also had a problem with starting up and whilst doing a memory test it switched itself off with overheating..... so cooled it off and give it some good air flow, but its still running slow as you like!

Went and looked at the performance figures via the reliability & performance centre and the CPU's are running 100% or thereabouts, with nothing running, and the Maximum Frequency is at 25%, I watched it for a good 5-10 mins and it didn't budge once despite the CPU running at 100%. From my understanding on what I have read the maximum frequency is a power saving thing, meaning that the computer will scale down the CPU should it not be required to run at 100% it will send a lower voltage to the CPU so it wont run at full capacity. 

If this is correct why on earth is the computer not scaling UP the max frequency? the power settings are set to full performance and its plugged in constantly.

Computer in question is an Acer Aspire 5535 Laptop with AMD Turion X2 Dual core 2.0ghZ processor and 4gb ram (uses about 50% max of ram) with Windows Vista 32-bit

Please help as its getting right up my nose!!


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey there, Welcome to techguy forums.

Many intel machines have a thermal throttle. When the CPU reaches a certain temperature it will slow down to stop it self from overheating. This is common in laptops as they are more prone to overheating. I suggest that you have a look at blowing out the fan. Check which direction the fan blows and then when the machine is turned off blow back the other way to see if you can clear dust and things like that.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## Nathan2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi jack,

I have noticed that it tends to get quite hot when sat on the table. But I have had it sat up all day today. I recently opened up the case to check everything over and there was no dust in there when I closed it back up. The computer has been off for most of the afternoon & sat up with good air flow and its still not going above 25%.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I am not sure then. That is usually the cause. It may be dried out thermal paste. That is a possibility. I will leave this thread for someone else to take over now. Any one got any more ideas?

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## Nathan2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

ooo new info on this.....

Just checked the power usage settings on here to check that it was all set to full tilt and the CPU speed was set to minimum (hence it never went above 25%!)

However I remember setting it to full tilt not long ago however it didn't save..... so im going to re-set the computer and if it comes back down to the 25% then its a software issue.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Ahhh good idea


----------



## Nathan2010 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup that seems to have sorted it out........ Im not sure why that went down as I had it set for till pelt for ages? Quite annoying but ill have to keep an eye on that!

Cheers for the help!


----------

